# Jamestown Reservoir Ice



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The ice on Jamestown is about 13 inches right now, and I'm seeing a lot of vehicles out. PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHERE YOU GO! My buddies encountered 2" of ice YESTERDAY in an area, not far from where a lot of people were fishing. So the ice conditions are a bit spotty.

Fishing has been so-so, we only caught a couple eyes yesterday but we were limited in our mobility due to the ice.

Be safe.


----------

